# Pregnant Cat With Worms



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

So the foster cat that I was supposed to take from my neighbor ended up staying with her. She just loves her too much to give her to anyone else. She is going to put up with her allergies for the love of the cat. 

WELL! She took her to the vet to get her vaccinated, microchipped, and spayed and lo and behold, 10 month old kitty is pregnant. 

Now, she is a strictly indoor cat and she hasn't belonged to my neighbor for very long. According to how far along she is it would seem that her previous owner didn't do much to keep tomcats away from her. 

Here's my issue. I don't want to see her put on any unnatural dewormers but I know nothing about cats. I haven't had a cat since I was a kid. 

I have a 50 lb bag of DE sitting in my hallway from our recent flea fiasco so she can have as much of that as she needs. Again, holistic stuff is all new to me and it's even more foreign to me when it comes to cats. I know we can feed DE to our dogs to help prevent fleas, ticks, and a few types of worms but I don't know how to get rid of worms in a cat or if DE can be fed to them.

Then there's the fact that she's pregnant...

ANY help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

I remember having my foster cat after the kittens were born I my understanding was it was ok at that point to de worm. But I couldn't find any information specific to the DE. I wasn't dealing with preggo cat also, just a nursing mom. Did this cat get vaccines and everything while preggo? I would be more worried about that then the de worming.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Amazon.com: Flying Basset Organics Parasite Relief, 100 capsules: Health & Personal Care. You could always go the pumpkin seed route, but it might be hard to get kitty to eat it. These are capsules so you can open them up and sprinkle the powder in the food. I've used it twice before with good results.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I don't know if she did. I doubt it. I think she went to our vet who feeds raw and minimally vaccinates.


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

Deworming treatment for pregnant cat 

Question: hi.... my niece has a cat and she is pregnent. but they noticed that she has worms she is due any time. and she asked me if i though she should worm her. i said no not now. to weight . i think there tape worms she said they look like little megits grose i know.... lol but i told her to weight . untill after the babys are borne, but!!!! then she will be feeding them . is it safe to worm her when she is milking?????? we dont want to hurt the babys can you please let me know what we can do to help her . thanks always diane 

ps thank you for having this sight on the net... may god bless you pss my niece has 4 little children . i told her to keep the kids away from the cat . is that a good idea?? could the kid,s get worms? my niece has little money and cant afford a vet so once again i think you for your help 

Answer: Diane- It is usually best to wait to deworm a cat until after it has had its kittens. It is a good idea to deworm the cat with a medicine that kills roundworms after the kittens are born and then every 2 to 3 weeks until the kittens are weaned. Pyrantel pomoate (or tartrate) is a good dewormer for roundworms that is also very safe. It can also be given to the kittens once they are 4 to 6 weeks of age. Roundworms can cause damage in people and so it is best to avoid contact with cat feces and to routinely deworm cats who are in contact with children. The worms that you are seeing are probably tapeworms, as these tend to be about 1/2 inch long or shorter and to move some at first. These are actually worm egg sacs rather than worms but they are an indication that tapeworms are present in the cat's intestines. Your niece will probably have to buy dewormer from this worm from a veterinarian to find an effective product. Praziquantal (Droncit Rx) or epsiprantal (Cestex Rx) are the best deworming ingredients for tapeworms. There are some combination products that kill tapeworms and other worms and contain this ingredient along with others. I think that there may be an over-the-counter product now containing praziquantal but I am not sure of that. Tapeworms are not especially harmful but it would be best to get rid of them. Tapeworms are carried by fleas so good flea control will help prevent them from coming back. Tapeworms can infect people but the are transferred to people the same way they are to cats -- by ingesting fleas. Most people don't ingest fleas but sometimes toddlers will. Mike Richards, DVM 2/18/2004 



Read more: Parasitic Worms - Ringworm, Roundworms and Tapeworms - VetInfo 
Parasitic Worms - Ringworm, Roundworms and Tapeworms - VetInfo


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

IS FOOD GRADE DIATOMACEOUS EARTH SAFE TO USE DURING PREGNANCY? Definitely! When food grade diatomaceous earth is fed in adequate daily amounts, it eliminates all intestinal worms and parasites. This helps the human or animal better absorb the nutrients from the food they eat, which in turn benefits the being, but also greatly benefits the unborn infant or animals by passing on these nutrients to them helping to make them stronger and healthier as well. 

For human use, it is best to start at a small dose - 1/2 teaspoon for the first few days while making sure to drink plenty of clean fresh pure water (not city tap water) and slowly increasing the dose as your body tells you it is okay to do so and to make sure you don't have a heavy detox. 

Diatomaceous Earth - Food Grade Diatomaceous Earth Health Benefits


PS- I used ground raw pumpkin in my cat food for a while. It was well tolerated but then I tried DE and it wasn't as well tolerated by tummy challenged cat.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

That's great to hear!

Now I'm thinking she didn't go to our vet because she has already dewormed the cat... Ours would likely wait. 

I'm still going to give her a few pounds of DE if she'll take it so she can give it to both her dogs and her cat.


----------

